# Natures Grub Pygmy hedgehog food- Amazon



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi All, 

Yay i bought my girl home today! 

So, the food she is currently being fed is going to be very hard to get hold of - I've bought some from breeder so have a supply for her for next few weeks. He has also mixed dried meal worms into it. 

Yet another amazon look for food found Natures Grub Pygmy food! has good reviews...good protein with insects mixed in. 

Does anyone feed this? I'm hoping i've found a lucky reprieve from searching but i'm going to assume its crap as no-one has mentioned it!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking at the ingredients my main concern would be all the dried insects. Dried insects don't have the same enzymes in them as live, frozen or canned insects so that makes it hard for hedgehogs to digest them. There have been cases of hedgehogs becoming impacted from dried insects.


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you Nikki - I didn't realise that dread insects were dangerous - will avoid! I'm currently feeding her the same food as breeder - high protein good quality kitten food but he had mixed it with dried meal worms - will avoid these and now get live. Thankyou!


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Settled on James well beloved kitten food which she loves - hoovers it up and leaves all her original food thats mixed in! I've replace the dried worms with fresh mealworms - she isn't very keen but she is still young and to be honest I'm not sure she was eating the dried mealies either. I've got some mini crickets so we are trying those


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

When she is a bit older will swap to James well beloved indoor low fat cat food as vet recommend - he keeps hedgies too! what a find!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Where did you get that ?? I have iams indoor cat food, but I need a second food to mix in after shes off her old food compltly for a week. Iwas going to look at dog/puppy food because most cat food has fish and I think thats whats been upsetting her stomach from her old food.


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

I bought it from my local pet shop - Northcote pets in Clapham. But I think you can get it online - james well beloved. I think pets at home stock some of the varieties as well  
The kitten food im using has turkey in it as the poultry which my vet said was fine and Marjorie really likes it! If it helps, he also said Lillys Kitchen kitten food is good. I've given marjorie some of the wet kitten food and she was quite keen.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I used to live literally down the road from you close to Queenstown Road, Battersea! Such a small world ^.^


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh okay. The james wellbeloved isnt at pets at home for cats I checked online. But theres other places I can order it from. 

I’d give Holly the lilly’s kitchen but even in their poultry food wet or dry there seemed to be a lot of traces of fish, well in the ones I saw and I’m pretty sure thats whsts upsetting her stomach from her old food. But cant tell as theres so much wrong with it.


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yukidama's mama said:


> I used to live literally down the road from you close to Queenstown Road, Battersea! Such a small world ^.^


NO WAY Yukidama's mama!!! I used to live on the estate behind CJ station, but now leave right by wandsworth common 

Ria - I looked tithe dry Lillies kitchen kitten food - think in a pink packet and i didn't see fish traces but I will recheck as want to avoid.

I tried Marjorie with grasshoppers today and she was very unimpressed!!!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I was gonna try Holly with grasshoppers as her next insect. Hoping she’ll like them

Think I’m gonna have to have a look at dry puppy/dog food to make it easier for no fish traces.


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm going looking for food again tomorrow to get something to mix in - think im gonna try lilies kitten, but il keep an eye out for dog foods that are any good - I'll let you know if i see any good ones.

I think I'm gonna try wax worms for marjorie! They look flipping huge in the pots though - give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you that would help a lot !!

I cant get worms dead or alive - my mum agreed to insects as long as none are worms !! So I agreed because I think she can go without worms to get other insects


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

I think i was more stressed about all the grasshoppers escaping hahah but the worms freak me out a bit!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Veebs84 said:


> NO WAY Yukidama's mama!!! I used to live on the estate behind CJ station, but now leave right by wandsworth common
> 
> I tried Marjorie with grasshoppers today and she was very unimpressed!!!!


Oh wow, very close then! My sister still lives there so I get to visit when I go back to the UK still, perhaps this xmas 

Haha, were the grasshoppers quite big? I still have an unopened can to try with Yuki. He seems to have trouble eating larger insects though (seems like he has a gag reflex ><) so ive put off trying them as he's been back and forth to the vets lately about a mouth issue. You could try cutting them up into smaller pieces if they are quite big, perhaps might tempt her! ^^


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I have family that live I cant remember if it was in wandsworth or near wandsworth, they are very distant family.

Worms freak out my mum a lot, she couldnt even stand in the reptile section near the worms and they were in secure tubs!!

Grasshoppers are pretty big so I was going to cut them into thirds or halfs to make them smaller like when cutting the crickets as Holly seems to not be able to eat them when they are big


----------



## Veebs84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Ria said:


> I have family that live I cant remember if it was in wandsworth or near wandsworth, they are very distant family.
> 
> Worms freak out my mum a lot, she couldnt even stand in the reptile section near the worms and they were in secure tubs!!
> 
> Grasshoppers are pretty big so I was going to cut them into thirds or halfs to make them smaller like when cutting the crickets as Holly seems to not be able to eat them when they are big


I managed to get some mini grasshoppers - Marjorie would sniff them, then literally turned her nose up! tried some canned ones i cut in half and still not keen.

She did like the wax worm though - mega YUK!!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Typical she likes one that you hate having around the most haha.

Have u left them in her cage with her ?? This is what I did with Holly and she did eat the crickets then. Now she loves them she’ll take them if its just me and her in my room. 
Gonna have to find some mini grasshoppers, and get these mini crickets. I dont want to cut anymore insects. Its almost as bad as filleting fish at college.


----------

